# ISCO internal exchange



## AArbittier (Dec 29, 2005)

I own week 1 at the Royal Sands and want to exchange my 2007 week for week 51 in 2006 at the Royal Sands.My wife's job won't allow her off in January 2007 so we need to take week 51 (Christmas 2006) vacation.
Christmas week 2006 is our ONLY alternative and i own a beautiful unit in the Royal Sands so we only want to stay there Christmas , not any of the other ROYALS.
Since we only want the Sands and for a specific week should we use ISCO's internal exchange ??? Has anyone had good luck with them and how long do they take to confirm internal exchanges??? Should we try Interval International( but the last time i use them you had to give them more than 1 resort and more than one week availability and hope they placed you in your first choice).
Opinions and/or suggestions please !!!
  THANKS,
    Aron Arbittier....AArbittier@aol.com


----------



## cymomtx (Dec 29, 2005)

There was someone who recently posted that they got a beachfront internal exchange for their beachfront unit.  They seemed very happy with the exchange process. You might want to do a search for that post.


----------



## Janis (Dec 29, 2005)

I got a beachfront for my beachfront - but it was pure coincidence, and it was through II not ISCO. If you are adamant about getting a beachfront location - then you need to use ISCO.

However.... II gets far more inventory than ISCO does. Thus, if you are more concerned about getting the Sands (and beachfront is secondary) - then I suggest using ISCO.

The best way to get around the 3 resort thing is to put in a request for something you will most certainly NOT get. For instance, put in your request for XMAS week at the Sands , and at the Westin St. John and at Marriott Aruba Ocean Club

Each of the other two will have internal preferences that will supercede your request. Your request for the Sands will have internal preference over other Sands seekers.

Thus... you should feel very secure that you will get your exchange.

BTW, I have traded my week 15 at the Sands for XMAS and Easter before without any problem -


----------



## AArbittier (Dec 29, 2005)

When you traded your week 15 for xmas did you go thru ISCO OR INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL ???
         Thanks,
           Aron


----------



## Janis (Dec 29, 2005)

All my Royal Sands trades have been through II


----------

